# Baby Snail?



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a couple of snails in my 55 gallon tank. I found a little bittie snail last night who was sitting on one of the big ones. Now, since I do have some plants that I got from the LFS - about a month or so ago, how do I tell if this is a little baby snail or a hitchiker from the store? I have not seen any eggs anywhere on the tank, but I am sure it could have been in the gravel.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

what fish do you have in the tank?if they are capible of eating eggs than it could be a baby from you big snails.what color is the baby?what kind of snails do you have?if the baby is light brown and you other snails arent,it a hitchicker.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

See signature for my 55 gallon - it is a mix of mollies, swords, cories and a pleco. The snails I have in there are mystery snails - yellow, dark brown and a light blue - the little snail I found was a dark brown.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

could be anything, i put 5 red ramshorn snails in my tank, now have well over 100, i use them to feed my fish in my other tank sometimes though, 

-olie


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry,i should have looked.im pretty sure it is a hitchhicker.they get shipped in aciedently with the fish at local pet stores.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Its probably a Ramshorn or Pond snail. Those are commonly attached to plants and then hitchhike to your tank.  They are harmless, but reproduce pretty quickly. Snail eggs are clear with little white dots in them and they can be hard to see on plants.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Its probably a Ramshorn or Pond snail. Those are commonly attached to plants and then hitchhike to your tank.  They are harmless, but reproduce pretty quickly. Snail eggs are clear with little white dots in them and they can be hard to see on plants.


How big do they get and should I try to get rid of them when I see them or let them go? I definitely don't want my tank overrun with them.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ramshorns get about 2cm at the largest, most hitch-hickers wont get much bigger than that

-olie


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

your mollies should eat the eggs and if they miss any,they will eat the babys.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Its probably a Ramshorn or Pond snail. Those are commonly attached to plants and then hitchhike to your tank.  They are harmless, but reproduce pretty quickly. Snail eggs are clear with little white dots in them and they can be hard to see on plants.


Harmless!!!!! HARMLESS no THEY ARE HARMFUL!!! :withstup:

GET RID OF 'EM :chair:

They will damage or destroy plants in your tanks. Some plants are more vulnerable then others


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I have 5 planted tanks and they all have snails. My plants are fine with my pond and ramshorns. I don't have any holes in my plants.

They are harmless. Some types of ramshorns may eat plants. I believe Apple snails will as well (atleast 1 type), but those aren't as prolific as pond snails and ramshorns.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

.


> your mollies should eat the eggs


Fish don't eat snail eggs. They are too gelatinous, and prolly taste bad as well. Loaches and puffers will eat adults, but I don't believe anything will eat the eggs.

Please refrain from posting incorrect information. Or any information at all because very little, if any, seems to be correct.


----------

